# PhiPaw



## HumanLombax (Oct 19, 2008)

Im thinking about getting it tattooed on my left chest. Thoughts?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

it shall be your GLORIOUS comeback!

seriously, no offense, but I could think of a bunch of cooler fur tattoo's. like, an actual fur... I want something of the two guys from morenatsu... omg, they're cute!

(it's the brown wolf, and the grey wolf)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

DUDE you have more then one chest??


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 19, 2008)

I want to start with something subtle, but meaningful


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Tattoos are dumb.  Ritual scarring with a blade is much more manly.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 19, 2008)

Branding, so much better than a cut or ink.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Tattoos are dumb.  Ritual scarring with a blade is much more manly.


rituals?... psh... pussy xD

and cutting yourself?? how emo can that get


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Tattoos are dumb.  Ritual scarring with a blade is much more manly.



I see your ritual scars and I raise you an arm full of cigarette burns. Nothing is more manly than smoking and forsaking the ashtray just for the sake of manliness. Nothing.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 19, 2008)

I just use a Sharpie and draw it on.
*sigh* I'm so cheap... plus, why your left breast?
(I'm assuming you meant that rather than chest, if you didn't, I agree with Nargle)


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Tattoos are dumb.  Ritual scarring with a blade is much more manly.




I have a cross etched into my left arm....
scarification is not emo

(BTW, I say chest for guys, Brest for gals ^_^)


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I see your ritual scars and I raise you an arm full of cigarette burns. Nothing is more manly than smoking and forsaking the ashtray just for the sake of manliness. Nothing.


So I once scrotum.  Also, I have weld burns all over my arms and chest.  Fuck cigarettes, they're for pussies.  Try some hot molten solder compound.  Good times were had by all.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 19, 2008)

Get it tattooed on your forehead with the words: "I'M A STUPID WANKER"

Fucking stupid Furry pride shit.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Get it tattooed on your forehead with the words: "I'M A STUPID WANKER"
> 
> Fucking stupid Furry pride shit.


oh you... you must REALLY hate being a furry. how long did it take for you to cope with the fact that you were?

btw, how did this whole phipaw thing start? something to do with second life I assume?


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 19, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Get it tattooed on your forehead with the words: "I'M A STUPID WANKER"
> 
> Fucking stupid Furry pride shit.




Trolling...Nice dude....everyone loves you ^_^



NekoFox08 said:


> btw, how did this whole phipaw thing start? something to do with second life I assume?



No, I've been thinking about it for a while now....


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So I once scrotum.  Also, I have weld burns all over my arms and chest.  Fuck cigarettes, they're for pussies.  Try some hot molten solder compound.  Good times were had by all.



Azure, I didn't know you was hood!

In closing, I really want to get a tattoo of this mushroom cloud logo I designed tattooed just to the left of my happy trail.. It's fucking neat too, it's this fucking two-tone motherfucker, damn. You should see it, I should like draw it on the internet with vectors or something so you can see it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 19, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> I have a cross etched into my left arm....
> scarification is not emo



Yes it is.

Here, I'll show you how to cut yourself the RIGHT way...

Also: To the OP, if you get that, I hope a bunch of PETA freaks come and crucify you to a wall.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

If ever I were to get a tattoo, it would be the Invisible Pink Unicorn.  Right on my left ass cheek.  So when I moon christians from the car window, they can all go, wtf is that on his all.  Or a goatse tat that features my asshole as the asshole in the pic.  But really, you don't need a tat for that, you can just do it yourself.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 19, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Here, I'll show you how to cut yourself the RIGHT way...
> 
> Also: To the OP, if you get that, I hope a bunch of PETA freaks come and crucify you to a wall.




No its not, Scarification is consider Body modification,  cutting is an endorphin release.....


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So I once scrotum.  Also, I have weld burns all over my arms and chest.  Fuck cigarettes, they're for pussies.  Try some hot molten solder compound.  Good times were had by all.



I was horrible about soldering my fingers together in Shop class ;.;


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 19, 2008)

Every time I hear the word goatse, I imagine that South Park episode where Big Gay Al's boyfriend accidentally some blond slut...was it Paris Hilton or Brittany Spears? Can't remember...


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 19, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> No its not, Scarification is consider Body modification,  cutting is an endorphin release.....



I'll modify your body for you. Permit me to get my chainsaw.

And trust me, you'll get one hell of an endorphin release from it, let me tell you...

GOD FUCKING KNOBGOBLINS, I DID IT AGAIN.

*dies*


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I was horrible about soldering my fingers together in Shop class ;.;


It is terrible, but it's actually part of my job.  Heavy shit plus hot welds equals not a happy person.  And lot's of Ben Gay and burn creme.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It is terrible, but it's actually part of my job.  Heavy shit plus hot welds equals not a happy person.  And lot's of Ben Gay and burn creme.



So leik, how long you ben gay?

Have you ever hot glued your fingers? Kind of painful but not painful to the point where it's sorta thrilling.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> So leik, how long you ben gay?
> 
> Have you ever hot glued your fingers? Kind of painful but not painful to the point where it's sorta thrilling.


You're learning!  Yes, but not too bad. I worked in a door factory once, and the glue dispenser shot hot glue all over my jeans.  Lemme tell ya, it was pretty hard to walk around the rest of that day, my pant legs kept sticking together.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> No its not, Scarification is consider Body modification,  cutting is an endorphin release.....


Emo propaganda. 

Don't believe a word of it.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 19, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I'll modify your body for you. Permit me to get my chainsaw.
> 
> And trust me, you'll get one hell of an endorphin release from it, let me tell you...
> 
> ...


   ok, 1. I dont cut myself, I have the etching from an accident Sparring with some friends,(the cut across) and from when someone was wearing a spiked bracelet in a Mosh pit (bad thing, and its where teh vertical cut came from)

2. I wouldnt actually do it myself, BUT you can get it professionally done..shit, you can get SHOT IN THE ARM for the scar of you really want it. 

Ppl are crazy lol



EDIT:     For the record, I FUCKING HATE EMOS!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 19, 2008)

Wielding is fun, I almost hit someone with the welding rod becuase he tried to pull my pants down in front of the class and boy the teacher had to stop my ass because he was either going to get hit the the welding rod I had or a piece of metal. After that I never heard from him again...I wonder why?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You're learning!  Yes, but not too bad. I worked in a door factory once, and the glue dispenser shot hot glue all over my jeans.  Lemme tell ya, it was pretty hard to walk around the rest of that day, my pant legs kept sticking together.



Lol, that sounds... not fun XD I think the most pain I've experienced while working was when I was stocking the freezer section of Braums with milk and my finger got caught under a crate of milk (Four gallons) >.< I had a pretty bad scar for a while. But that's like.. the only painful thing that's happened XD I'm such a pansy, aren't I?


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Lol, that sounds... not fun XD I think the most pain I've experienced while working was when I was stocking the freezer section of Braums with milk and my finger got caught under a crate of milk (Four gallons) >.< I had a pretty bad scar for a while. But that's like.. the only painful thing that's happened XD I'm such a pansy, aren't I?


You worked at Braums?  I worked at Braums when I was a kid.  And did something similar.  Good burgers.  I also miss the shit out of Whataburger.

EDIT- And Taco Bueno.  There can be only one Big Ole Burrito.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You worked at Braums?  I worked at Braums when I was a kid.  And did something similar.  Good burgers.  I also miss the shit out of Whataburger.



Lol, yus, Braums was my first (and only ;.;!) job. Sheesh, I'm young o.o My manager was a flippin bitch though >=/ I got fed up with her and quit. Though I suppose I would be cranky if I was like.. 11 months pregnant, too.

I really don't like fast food, though >.< I'm so glad I'm getting a job at Walmart instead o.o No dishes or drippy freezers or spilled milkshakes....


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Lol, yus, Braums was my first (and only ;.;!) job. Sheesh, I'm young o.o My manager was a flippin bitch though >=/ I got fed up with her and quit. Though I suppose I would be cranky if I was like.. 11 months pregnant, too.
> 
> I really don't like fast food, though >.< I'm so glad I'm getting a job at Walmart instead o.o No dishes or drippy freezers or spilled milkshakes....


Lol, yeah, 11 months pregnant is not a fun day for sure.  I got fired for stomping on a customers burger after he asked for it to be remade twice.  I stuck it to tha man.  I miss their milkshakes, and the ice cream.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 19, 2008)

Go for the 1k. *cheers*


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 19, 2008)

Braums is wonderful, but I can never go to the one near my college. Every time I go in, there's the same group of old farts and Mexican families crowding the store. You can barely move without bumping into some little eight year old kid who could probably mow your yard and clean your house at the same damn time.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Braums is wonderful, but I can never go to the one near my college. Every time I go in, there's the same group of old farts and Mexican families crowding the store. You can barely move without bumping into some little eight year old kid who could probably mow your yard and clean your house at the same damn time.


So you live in Texas...

ROAD TRIP!!!

Unless it's Oklahomo, then, nuke it from orbit.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Lol, yeah, 11 months pregnant is not a fun day for sure.  I got fired for stomping on a customers burger after he asked for it to be remade twice.  I stuck it to tha man.  I miss their milkshakes, and the ice cream.



Once, after a customer requested a THICK milkshake, she grabbed the milkshakes out of my hands while I was mixing them and started dumping half into another cup, and filling it back up with milk. Then she proceeded to lecture me on how we need to start making nasty soupy milkshakes >.< She was very annoying.

But oh gosh, the chocolate coffee milkshakes were magical @.@

I did find it quite amusing, though, to talk to old people while they bought their 6 gallons of icecream XD



AzurePhoenix said:


> So you live in Texas...
> 
> ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> Unless it's Oklahomo, then, nuke it from orbit.



No wai!! 8D

More Texan furs!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So you live in Texas...
> 
> ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> Unless it's Oklahomo, then, nuke it from orbit.


Umm.. im in Texas...


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You're learning!  Yes, but not too bad. I worked in a door factory once, and the glue dispenser shot hot glue all over my jeans.  Lemme tell ya, it was pretty hard to walk around the rest of that day, my pant legs kept sticking together.


You sure it wasn't something else? *wink wink*


----------



## Thatch (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I see your ritual scars and I raise you an arm full of cigarette burns. Nothing is more manly than smoking and forsaking the ashtray just for the sake of manliness. Nothing.



try dipping your arm in acid and NOT rincing


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm in Oklahoma.

I moved here with the impression that there were ranches were you could find hot, gorgeous cowboys doing manual labor without their shirts on. All I got were old, fatass cattlemen who chew dip and who's farts are environmentally hazardous.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 19, 2008)

*cough* its your body...


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> 11 months pregnant


WAT?!


----------



## Thatch (Oct 19, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> WAT?!



That's where 'yo moma is so ugly' jokes are so true that the baby doesn't want to come out. Unless she's an elephant, but on the other hand, that would be the same thing.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I'm in Oklahoma.
> 
> I moved here with the impression that there were ranches were you could find hot, gorgeous cowboys doing manual labor without their shirts on. All I got were old, fatass cattlemen who chew dip and who's farts are environmentally hazardous.


Ain't it a shame?  Dallas is nice for that I hear.  It is now the queer capital of the world, along with a high percentage of queer cowboys.  I'm sad I moved away, I never knew the Deep South was brimming with fags until I left.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ain't it a shame?  Dallas is nice for that I hear.  It is now the queer capital of the world, along with a high percentage of queer cowboys.  I'm sad I moved away, I never knew the Deep South was brimming with fags until I left.



It's all that churching, mah boi. A church on every street in the South, and you can bet half of them will be Baptists. 

Fuckin Baptists. Jumping over chairs and speaking in tongues and shit. Praising Jesus for being filthy little pieces of scum unworthy of his magnanimous love and devotion and all that jazz. 

Most of us gays keep it under our hats, so to speak. We don't want the whole neighborhood to invite us to a barbecue and then have them tell us that we're the main course. I had a lesbian friend and for a whole week and a half, kids drove past her house, throwing stones through the windows and hollering and revving their engines. 

Little country fucks need to stick to farming and picking up pig shit. We don't bother you, you don't bother us.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SnowFox (Oct 19, 2008)

I was thinking of printing one on a t-shirt or something but I'm not sure about the colors. black on white, white on black, something else? I don't think I'd get a tattoo of anything, or if I did I'd at least wait until I'm away from my parents.

sorry for being on topic


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm.. I think I'll give some actual input..

I wouldn't get a PhiPaw tattoo if I were you. Think a decade down the line. How likely are you to still be a furry? Will you be one the rest of your life? Do you really want a PhiPaw on your skin forever? A T-shirt with one airbrushed on would be a much better option.


----------



## StormSong (Oct 19, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> EDIT:     For the record, I FUCKING HATE EMOS!




Why do you hate emos?


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Why do you hate emos?


I'll answer for him.  Becuase they are useless weepy little faggots(the bad kind, no less).  They like bad music, have bad clothing taste, have horrible hair styles(protip, the 80's is dead and gone folks, lets try to move on), and have become hangers on to once cool things, like Nightmare Before Christmas, Invader Zim, Sarcasm Bunny, and countless other things that were before their time and understanding, but not so far that they couldn't ruin them with their horrible icon whore culture.  I'd like them better if they did what they say they're gonna do.  All talk, no walk, hurry up and cut your wrists already you fags.  Become An Hero, do it for 9/11.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 19, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Why do you hate emos?



Probly because, emo suck.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Remember like diamonds, tattoos are forever.It's worthy though I think.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 20, 2008)

I approve of this thread.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

Screw that, I'm gettin' either Top Hat hyena or Daft Punk hyena.

People will know I'm not just a furry, I'm also :awesome:


----------



## StormSong (Oct 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'll answer for him.  Becuase they are useless weepy little faggots(the bad kind, no less).  They like bad music, have bad clothing taste, have horrible hair styles(protip, the 80's is dead and gone folks, lets try to move on), and have become hangers on to once cool things, like Nightmare Before Christmas, Invader Zim, Sarcasm Bunny, and countless other things that were before their time and understanding, but not so far that they couldn't ruin them with their horrible icon whore culture.  I'd like them better if they did what they say they're gonna do.  All talk, no walk, hurry up and cut your wrists already you fags.  Become An Hero, do it for 9/11.




\\can't you just pity the poor, pathetic wannabe gays/





o0o


o0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000o


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 20, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Screw that, I'm gettin' either Top Hat hyena or Daft Punk hyena.
> 
> People will know I'm not just a furry, I'm also :awesome:



Top hats ftw. Sounds like a neat tattoo idea too.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

Clafier said:


> Top hats ftw. Sounds like a neat tattoo idea too.


It'll have a monocle to make awesome x2.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 20, 2008)

why do you have to get the pawprint of it? just get the symbol, JFC


----------



## Skullmiser (Oct 20, 2008)

If you get the tattoo, people will probably recognize it. Just like the Sky Spirits Recognized Chakotay's Tattoo in The Star Trek Voyager episode "Tattoo." Because they recognized the symbol, Voyager was saved, AND they got some of the minerals they needed. http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/VOY/episode/68868.html


----------



## pheonix (Oct 20, 2008)

That tats cool but think it out before you get it, you might find something better to get. hope you make a good decision that'll make you happy.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Tats can be a reflection of the soul.I think always unless your peer pressured.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't understand the appeal tattoos. Why don't you go out and get yourself a nice watch or suit? It will say a lot about you but in that awesome yuppie way.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 21, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I don't understand the appeal tattoos. Why don't you go out and get yourself a nice watch or suit? It will say a lot about you but in that awesome yuppie way.



Because nobody can steal your tatoo, and you won't wear a suit on many occasions 
And a fitting, nicely done tatoo just plainly looks cool.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Because nobody can steal your tatoo, and you won't wear a suit on many occasions
> And a fitting, nicely done tatoo just plainly looks cool.


Suits you can throw away if you lose interest in them. Tattoos you are stuck with unless you want go through lazer removal.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Suits you can throw away if you lose interest in them. Tattoos you are stuck with unless you want go through lazer removal.



So don't do it if you don't want it permamently, that's the 'fitting' part. It isn't the tatoo's fault that stupid people get them and then are sorry (just as with many other things)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> So don't do it if you don't want it permamently. That's the 'fitting' part.


True, but there are many people that get tattoos in stupid situations. Examples: Being drunk, impulse, fad, etc.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> True, but there are many people that get tattoos in stupid situations. Examples: Being drunk, impulse, fad, etc.



People get killed in cars while drunk or because of cellphones. It's stupidity, irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

May I submit freedom of expression?:grin:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> People get killed in cars while drunk or because of cellphones. It's stupidity, irrelevant to the topic.


Stupidity can go with any topic, and is too common to say that it is irrelevant.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Because nobody can steal your tatoo, and *you won't wear a suit on many occasions*



You could always wear a blazer if you want to dress casually. Anecdotal or not, I will say I wear a suit/blazer far more than I wear anything else. I'm gay like that.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

(Wanted to reply, to afraid of snake)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

seekerwolf said:


> (Wanted to reply, to afraid of snake)


Do not fear Snake, if you don't tempt him, he might not snap your neck.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Oct 21, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It'll have a monocle to make awesome x2.




Pfffft ill get a tattoo that says TECNOLOGIC in all caps across my back.


Fucking hardcore.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Stupidity can go with any topic, and is too common to say that it is irrelevant.



How stupid are people to get them and not want them is irrelevant to how cool a good tatoo can look.



Xipoid said:


> You could always wear a blazer if you want to dress casually. Anecdotal or not, I will say I wear a suit/blazer far more than I wear anything else. I'm gay like that.



If you say so


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool, go for it , I luve tattoos x3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I don't understand the appeal tattoos. Why don't you go out and get yourself a nice watch or suit? It will say a lot about you but in that awesome yuppie way.



YES



szopaw said:


> Because nobody can steal your tatoo, and you won't wear a suit on many occasions
> And a fitting, nicely done tatoo just plainly looks cool.



Learn how to spell tattoo right please.

I would wear a suit every day if I had more than two of them and it wasn't 100 degrees every day here.



Xipoid said:


> You could always wear a blazer if you want to dress casually. Anecdotal or not, I will say I wear a suit/blazer far more than I wear anything else. I'm gay like that.



I want to be just like you when I grow up.

Oh wait I already am.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey look what I did! Its a terrible picture and it's really creased.
I don't know why I felt such a compulsion to do it, but I think it's kinda cool even if I can't really be seen wearing it


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Hey look what I did! Its a terrible picture and it's really creased.
> I don't know why I felt such a compulsion to do it, but I think it's kinda cool even if I can't really be seen wearing it


Decent, (Cranks up Metallica- Nothing Else Matters)


----------



## Szorn (Nov 4, 2008)

I dunno, put it on the back of a pair of gloves or something. Easily hidden, easily taken off, discrete when not relevant, easy to discretely show people. And if someone won't bugger off, just say 'I dunno, they look cool' like you bought them that way. Leather fingerless gloves if you wanna be badass. Yippee.
Makes about as much sense as anything else here...


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

If you do it, we want photos.  :3

I'd never personally get a tattoo...at least not for awhile, eh.  I'm so fickle that I'd probably be ecstatic with the results for a short period of time, and then regret it forever after the initial excitement passed.  Besides, permanant body art kind of freaks me out.

I definitely like em on others, though.  As long as it's been tastefully executed.




Shenzi said:


> Screw that, I'm gettin' either Top Hat hyena or Daft Punk hyena.
> 
> People will know I'm not just a furry, I'm also :awesome:


 
Which reminds me that I have to get off my lazy ass.


----------



## Hazard-Fox (Nov 4, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> Im thinking about getting it tattooed on my left chest. Thoughts?


Heres something better


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

Get a tattoo of your face crawling out of your own asshole.


----------



## hellfireXIV (Nov 9, 2010)

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b371/hellfireXIV/other/DSC00079.jpg

i got a decal stickers of that phipaw on my netbook lol


----------

